# External Hard drive.



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

Ok I don't know if anyone did this. But I hooked up a non self powered hard drive to myHopper 3. The Hopper recognized the drive and formatted the puppy.

Then all I saw was the previous hard drive listed. So after the Hopper shut down from non use and I started the Hopper up the self powered hard drive was recognised and……all 4 TBs as well.

The recordings do play.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OneMarcilV said:


> a self powered hard


It should have own power supply connected to wall outlet. Else it's getting power from H3


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

Getting power from Hopper cause it sure is working.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

OneMarcilV said:


> Ok I don't know if anyone did this.


Some have done it with success. Many more have _not_ experienced success.

To be safe when buying a drive specifically for this purpose, it is best to follow DISH's recommendations


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

I do have a regular hard drive. Since this is working with more storage. That is what I will use. DISH probably does not know this works.

I am happy that all 4 TBs are seen. Or even the hard drive was seen.

Will keep this hooked up for a few days and if everything I’d ok I will transfer all of my recordings to that hard drive or copy if that is a option that all recordings will be in one location.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OneMarcilV said:


> Getting power from Hopper cause it sure is working.


Powered from the Hopper is not supported but working is working. Thanks for the pictures to confirm that there isn't some other power source inline.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

That will give others options. Experimenting is what I did. I though about this past night since I had a spare external drive just laying around with 100% free space. Then today I hooked the drive up and li,e I wrote. I am in business. I am copying programmed from my Hoppers internal hard drive now.

A. Was most important question I had. Then took a gamble.


My first thoughts were…

A. Will this harm Hopper?


1. Will Hopper see the drive?
2. Will the hard drive be formatted ok?
3. Why does not the Hopper list only one external device? (That was before the Hopper shut down from extended non use as stated in my comments)
4. Will Hopper copy over to hard drive?
5. Will copies programmes play?

If there are problems I will write them here.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

OneMarcilV said:


> DISH probably does not know this works.


They surely know that some combinations work, but it is likely the exception rather than the rule and it may only work reliably on one of the three USB ports (USB 3.0) so they err on the side of caution in making a recommendation as someone will surely scream bloody murder if their combination doesn't work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For sure it's not SELFPOWERED HDD !


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

Sure is. Here is a photograph. Used this hard drive many years before hooking up to Hopper.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

harsh said:


> They surely know that some combinations work, but it is likely the exception rather than the rule and it may only work reliably on one of the three USB ports (USB 3.0) so they err on the side of caution in making a recommendation as someone will surely scream bloody murder if their combination doesn't work.


As you can see the drive plugged in to the front of the Hopper.

Hopper 3 doesn't have a 3.0 USB. I searched in the users guide.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

OneMarcilV said:


> As you can see the drive plugged in to the front of the Hopper.


As I said, the exception rather than the rule. As drives get less power-hungry, the list of devices that work may grow but from DISH's perspective, they have to be 100% certain.


> Hopper 3 doesn't have a 3.0 USB. I searched in the users guide.


The manual has a rather small photo of the back panel on page 21 but if you blow it up to 400%, you'll see this:


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

All I did was search for 3.0 on the PDF manual. When I saw no results I thought Hopper 3 has only 2.0.

Appreciate your reply. I may relocate the hard drive to 3.0 if the drive supports that format. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

OneMarcilV said:


> All I did was search for 3.0 on the PDF manual. When I saw no results I thought Hopper 3 has only 2.0.


As it appears in a photo, it won't show up in a text search.


> I may relocate the hard drive to 3.0 if the drive supports that format.


USB 3.0 isn't a different format. It is a much faster version of the protocol that is usually accompanied by the ability to provide more power (.9 amp or 4.5 watts) versus USB 2.0 that tops out at .5 amps (2.5 watts). Early 2.5" drives consumed 4-5 watts so 2.5 won't be nearly enough for them. Some of the cheap solid state drives are too much for USB 2.0.

Consider yourself fortunate that the drive you chose was less power-hungry than most.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

COLOR 🤷‍♂️


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> COLOR 🤷‍♂️


Labeling doesn't require knowing what the colors mean. If only the industry had picked colors for F-connectors and stuck with them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

USB's COLOR!  for illiteral person !


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> USB's COLOR!  for illiteral person !


One's chances of being literate are better than their chances of knowing that blue is often associated with USB 3.0. Some computer manufacturers don't use blue and instead use a stylized "SS" for "Super Speed". Dell and HP are both guilty of this (and sometimes they don't even mark them).

What's the color for 19VDC or other fast charge modes?


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

harsh said:


> As it appears in a photo, it won't show up in a text search.
> USB 3.0 isn't a different format. It is a much faster version of the protocol that is usually accompanied by the ability to provide more power (.9 amp or 4.5 watts) versus USB 2.0 that tops out at .5 amps (2.5 watts). Early 2.5" drives consumed 4-5 watts so 2.5 won't be nearly enough for them. Some of the cheap solid state drives are too much for USB 2.0.
> 
> Consider yourself fortunate that the drive you chose was less power-hungry than most.


Well the size is rather small. Could fit in someones pocket.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

OneMarcilV said:


> Well the size is rather small. Could fit in someone pocket.


2.5" drives were originally designed for use in laptops and tablets (and in rare instances, music players and video cameras). They needed to be small and not consume a whole lot of power.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

That explains why this is working.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> They needed to be small and not consume a whole lot of power.


Power consumption does written on HDD/enclosure label !


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

Does written?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

maybe you could post good readable picture of its label on bottom...


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

P Smith said:


> maybe you could post good readable picture of its label on bottom...


That is a great suggestion.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

damn ! cannot see voltage and current requirement on the photo; normally it's listed there


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

Does this help?












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Power consumption does written on HDD/enclosure label !


Apparently not when it comes to USB drives (which is a huge problem if you're using a drive in a "backwards compatible" configuration)

Anandtech measured a My Passport drive and came up with almost 3.4 watts; well past the USB 2.0 rating.










Clearly, this drive represents a likely overload for USB 2.0 compliant ports that may provide only 2.5 watts.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would measure, but I have no such 4TB 2.5" drive.. only 1TB


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I would measure, but I have no such 4TB 2.5" drive.. only 1TB


Fortunately, Anandtech did have one, they measured it and provided the results.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

harsh said:


> As I said, the exception rather than the rule. As drives get less power-hungry, the list of devices that work may grow but from DISH's perspective, they have to be 100% certain.
> The manual has a rather small photo of the back panel on page 21 but if you blow it up to 400%, you'll see this:
> 
> View attachment 32626


Where did you download your manual from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

OneMarcilV said:


> Where did you download your manual from?


I used manualzz.com rather than www.manualslib.com as it is a little less messy in terms of navigation.



https://manualzz.com/doc/54736870/dish-network-hopper-3-user-manual


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

Much appreciated. Will add that to my Adobe Reader application. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

OneMarcilV said:


> Ok I don't know if anyone did this. But I hooked up a self powered hard drive to myHopper 3. The Hopper recognized the drive and formatted the puppy.
> 
> Then all I saw was the previous hard drive listed. So after the Hopper shut down from non use and I started the Hopper up the self powered hard drive was recognised and……all 4 TBs as well.
> 
> ...


The drive may power from the Hopper for a while, but if it's overloading the current limit on the port, the power supply inside the Hopper may go up in smoke some day in the near future in which case you have lost both!


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

audiomaster said:


> The drive may power from the Hopper for a while, but if it's overloading the current limit on the port, the power supply inside the Hopper may go up in smoke some day in the near future in which case you have lost both!


Of what is the current limit on the port? 

Have had the drive hooked up for three days now. No problems.

The power requirement for the drive is 0.58A * 5V = 2.9W.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

Wrote to DISH today. I should be fine.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OneMarcilV said:


> Of what is the current limit on the port?


If not provided specifically - 0.5A


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

Like the DISH person wrote after 3 days of working fine there should not be any problem.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You keep describing this drive as "self powered". It isn't Iron Man. There is no power supply built in to the drive. It must get it's power from some source.

"As long as the drive has it's own power source you should be fine." This is referring to a drive that has a power adapter and DOES NOT rely on the USB data connection for power. "This is a self powered drive." is confusing tech support. I'd read "self powered" as "has it's own power source" - not as "relies on the USB connection for power".

Your device clearly "relies on the USB connection for power". It is not "self powered".


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

James Long said:


> You keep describing this drive as "self powered". It isn't Iron Man. There is no power supply built in to the drive. It must get it's power from some source.
> 
> "As long as the drive has it's own power source you should be fine." This is referring to a drive that has a power adapter and DOES NOT rely on the USB data connection for power. "This is a self powered drive." is confusing tech support. I'd read "self powered" as "has it's own power source" - not as "relies on the USB connection for power".
> 
> Your device clearly "relies on the USB connection for power". It is not "self powered".


Yes powered by the Hoppers USB port. You are I did write that. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OneMarcilV said:


> But I hooked up a self powered hard drive to myHopper 3.


I would go back to your posts and edit your confusing wrong wording. 
Please do it or Search function here will bring false results to other members and guests here.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You asked DISH support (a group that most likely doesn't have access to power requirements for any USB drive nor the capacity of the USB ports on the Hopper 3) two separate questions. While the drive's physical dimensions don't matter, how much power it demands does and this particular drive appears to want more than the Hopper is likely designed to provide through its front or upper back (USB 2.0) port. Chances are good that you're living on borrowed time and no amount of bugging DISH or asking other's for _opinions_ is going to change the drive's actual power requirements.

Again, the power available on the USB 2.0 ports is around 2.5 watts and your own numbers from post #35 are 2.9 watts. Anandtech measured the drive and came up with a peak consumption of 3.39 watts. The drive will likely idle for months on end as long as you don't actually use it but when it is put to the test, it may not be happy at all.

2.5W (USB 2.0 rating) < 2.9 (a number you came up with) < 3.39 (a peak measurement from an organization that physically measured the drive) so you're taking a big risk; especially if you copy large files _from_ the drive.

Also again, the power available on the port marked USB 3.0 may be safe since it should be able to provide 5 watts (which is more than 3.39) but I still wouldn't move hours of programming at a time to the internal drive. Moving content to the external drive requires a little less power (3.18 watts -- it seems odd that the read is more than the write) but it is still more than the 2.5 watts that a USB 2.0 port is rated to provide.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I would go back to your posts and edit your confusing wrong wording.


So says the crown prince of confusing wording.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

harsh said:


> So says the crown prince of confusing wording.


Edited. Appreciate the advise. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

harsh said:


> You asked DISH support (a group that most likely doesn't have access to power requirements for any USB drive nor the capacity of the USB ports on the Hopper 3) two separate questions. While the drive's physical dimensions don't matter, how much power it demands does and this particular drive appears to want more than the Hopper is likely designed to provide through its front or upper back (USB 2.0) port. Chances are good that you're living on borrowed time and no amount of bugging DISH or asking other's for _opinions_ is going to change the drive's actual power requirements.
> 
> Again, the power available on the USB 2.0 ports is around 2.5 watts and your own numbers from post #35 are 2.9 watts. Anandtech measured the drive and came up with a peak consumption of 3.39 watts. The drive will likely idle for months on end as long as you don't actually use it but when it is put to the test, it may not be happy at all.
> 
> ...


Will connect the drive to the 3.0 USB port tomorrow.

Better safe than sorry.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

From Western Digital.

“Based on your concern, the total power consumption by the My Passport 4TB (WDBPKJ0040BBK-WESN ), please allow me to inform you that My Passport drive works with USB 3.0 Type A to Micro B cable which provide DC +5 volts to drive.”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OneMarcilV said:


> cable which provide DC +5 volts to drive.


SOB 
They're politely skip the answer - how much current the HDD required during: idle/startup(worst)/normal activity ?!

ALL THE USB CABLES provide 5VDC from USB ports !


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

P Smith said:


> SOB
> They're politely skip the answer - how much current the HDD required during: idle/startup(worst)/normal activity ?!
> 
> ALL THE USB CABLES provide 5VDC from USB ports !


That is my thought about the cables.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Non-answers seem to be the order of the day from technical support organizations. That's why it is important to use the numbers you can get your hands on.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

Plugged the Hopper powered hard drive to 3.0. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> They're politely skip the answer - how much current the HDD required during: idle/startup(worst)/normal activity ?!
> 
> ALL THE USB CABLES provide 5VDC from USB ports !





harsh said:


> Non-answers seem to be the order of the day from technical support organizations. That's why it is important to use the numbers you can get your hands on.


The minute after tech support states the draw as something less than the USB 5V standard they have to support the lower standard. The minute after DISH states that a certain receiver model can power drives it has to work. By setting standards and sticking to them they close the door to supporting all configurations.

The drive manufacturer probably should specify an amperage (higher than the actual draw) but setting obtainable standards is good business.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

James Long said:


> The minute after tech support states the draw as something less than the USB 5V standard they have to support the lower standard. The minute after DISH states that a certain receiver model can power drives it has to work. By setting standards and sticking to them they close the door to supporting all configurations.
> 
> The drive manufacturer probably should specify an amperage (higher than the actual draw) but setting obtainable standards is good business.


That is a good thought. Not make have thought about this. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

OneMarcilV said:


> That is a good thought. Not make have thought about this.


Given the trouble that many here seem to occasionally have accurately reporting model numbers, error codes and the like, I wouldn't risk telling someone the wrong answer based on the apparently high chances of bad information to begin with.

I've seen two threads just today where a character was missing from a model number and an error code. Another poster claimed to have a Joey without a Hopper. Customer Service drones don't have the benefit of the history that DBSTalk users share.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

harsh said:


> Given the trouble that many here seem to occasionally have accurately reporting model numbers, error codes and the like, I wouldn't risk telling someone the wrong answer based on the apparently high chances of bad information to begin with.
> 
> I've seen two threads just today where a character was missing from a model number and an error code. Another poster claimed to have a Joey without a Hopper. Customer Service drones don't have the benefit of the history that DBSTalk users share.


Even if all the characters were and one being wrong would be as bad. Need to double check before providing an answer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The point having been made that the voltage is not the issue, the amperage is and the H3 does not supply sufficient amperage for some external drives alone.

It is better to be safe than sorry so you do not loose all the recordings on the external drive.

I have all my external drives working through their own power supplies or through a usb dock NEVER relying solely on the meager amperage from the H3 USB ports.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

I sent the question about amperage to Western Digital today. Will let you know the answer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

OneMarcilV said:


> I sent the question about amperage to Western Digital today. Will let you know the answer.


I've already provided those numbers in post #28 so when you don't get an answer from WD, you'll have something to fall back on.

Asking a question over and over again rarely gets the results you need. It may get you what you hoped for but not what's going to keep you from frying something.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

One must also be aware that taxing the power supply in the Hopper is not advisable - keep them amps as low as possible to avoid down time of your whole system.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

harsh said:


> I've already provided those numbers in post #28 so when you don't get an answer from WD, you'll have something to fall back on.
> 
> Asking a question over and over again rarely gets the results you need. It may get you what you hoped for but not what's going to keep you from frying something.


K, missed that one. Very helpful. I gave the hard drive attached to the USB 3.0 port.

Been 5 days since using USB 3.0 no problems.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

harsh said:


> I used manualzz.com rather than www.manualslib.com as it is a little less messy in terms of navigation.
> 
> 
> 
> https://manualzz.com/doc/54736870/dish-network-hopper-3-user-manual


Much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

Here is a new email from Western Digital.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Meh ... You are asking ONE thing (the HDD consumption), they gave you an answer of DIFFERENT aspect (USB specs), while keep you in a dark about the HDD !


----------



## kentshawusa5 (2 mo ago)

If you are not using a SSD drive, I would power the harddrive separately. While it is working now, you do not know if this will continue to work fine with both the receiver and harddrive. I know my wife still complains about all the recorded shows she lost when our hard drive quit working.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

OneMarcilV said:


> Here is a new email from Western Digital.


As I predicted, this didn't get you the information you needed.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

True


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It works but is not supported by Dish. If you blow a cap or have some other failure on the Hopper power supply don't tell them about the EHD.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

Jim5506 said:


> It works but is not supported by Dish. If you blow a cap or have some other failure on the Hopper power supply don't tell them about the EHD.


Good advice. That will be my secret. Still working great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> If you blow a cap


Not such - the problem will be more complicated: with blown MOSFET(s) or bridges, diodes. Perhaps less if a fuse there is fast blowing type (less likely for dish equipment!).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> It works but is not supported by Dish. If you blow a cap or have some other failure on the Hopper power supply don't tell them about the EHD.


The service techs are not repair techs they are replace techs. If something simple like a reboot does not "repair" any failure found they will simply replace damaged equipment. The whole hopper, the whole LNBF, perhaps even the whole dish if the dish is an older model.

They may suggest that the customer uses a USB drive to transfer content and settings off of the old receiver on to the replacement receiver (one of the benefits of DISH). The remotes can also be used to store and transfer settings information between receivers. Both assuming that the old receiver still works well enough to perform such functions. If the failure is catostrophic enough to kill 5v throughout the entire receiver or damage chips the receiver may be too far gone.

That being said, I hope that the DISH receiver can't be damaged by such a current draw.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

Been hooked up since 6 November still working great. Now is hooked to the 3.0 USB port as of 11 November.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You should report here each day - we will count how long the h3 will survive


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

K what I will do is come back here ant type in the word “Working” until peeps tell me not to. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

Working


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OneMarcilV said:


> K what I will do is come back here ant type in the word “Working” until peeps tell me not to.


Don't do that. We don't need this thread bumped to the top of the forum every day. Post if / when it fails.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OMG ! It will be global failure ! The whole planet will be shaking


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> You should report here each day - we will count how long the h3 will survive


Yet another pointless homework assignment from Professor Smith.


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

James Long said:


> Don't do that. We don't need this thread bumped to the top of the forum every day. Post if / when it fails.


Great. I was hoping for that. Very good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

P Smith said:


> OMG ! It will be global failure ! The whole planet will be shaking


No it won’t. Supposed to be global warming. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

harsh said:


> Yet another pointless homework assignment from Professor Smith.


Agree


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> Yet another pointless homework assignment from Professor Smith.


Dude ! Have you noticed the smile ?! Chill out, man !


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

P Smith said:


> Dude ! Have you noticed the smile ?! Chill out, man !


Here is smile..  Cause no hard drive problems.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't pay attention to our bickering, skip it


----------

